
Show HN: Hex – Art from files - sacert
https://github.com/sacert/Hex
======
ortuna
Neat! I have a similar project for your code
[https://commits.io](https://commits.io)

~~~
sacert
That is a very similar concept and looks great in a frame. Glad to see others
enjoy the same type of art ;)

------
pr0tocol_7
very cool

